# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Τοποθέτηση ενδεικτικής λυχνίας σε πιστόλι θερμοκολλας

## dog80

Πολλές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές δέν έχουν κάποια ενδεικτική λυχνία και έτσι μπορούν να ξεχαστούν στην πρίζα.

Έτσι είναι και τα πιό πολλά πιστόλια θερμόκολλας, όπως το παρακάτω



Οπότε μετά απο παρότρυνση κάποιου συνδρομητή μου, αποφάσισα να δείξω πώς μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε μια ενδεικτική λυχνία σε μια τέτοια συσκευή

Χρησιμοποίησα ένα κόκκινο LED διαμέτρου 5 mm σαν αυτό: https://www.sparkfun.com/products/528

Η τροφοδοσία του LED αναγκαστικά θα γίνει απο τα 220 Volt AC  οπότε σε σειρά έβαλα μία δίοδο 1N4007 γιατι το led μόνο του δέν αντέχει παραπάνω απο 5 Volt αντίστροφης τάσης. Η απευθείας τροφοδοσία απο εναλλασόμενη τάση επιπλέον σημαίνει οτι θα ανάβει για 10ms, για τα επόμενα 10ms θα είναι σβηστό, μετά θα ξανααναβει για άλλα 10ms κτλ.

Επειδή η εναλλαγή είναι πολύ γρήγορη στην πράξη φαίνεται σαν να είναι συνέχεια αναμένο, και μόνο αν το κοιτάξουμε λίγο ξώφαλτσα μπορεί να φανεί σαν να τρεμοπάιζει λίγο.

Για τον περιορισμό του ρεύματος χρησιμοποίησα 3 αντιστάσεις σε σειρά των 15KΩ η καθεμία, απο τις απλές του 1/4 W, σειράς Ε24. Έβαλα 3 αντί για μία των 45ΚΩ ωστε να μοιράζεται καλύτερα η θερμότητα που θα παράγεται.

Αυτό είναι το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα:




Κάλυψα τα πάντα με θερμοσυστελόμενο και τα πέρασα απο τα σημεία που περνούν και τα εργοστασιακά καλώδια.



Καθώς πάνω στις τρείς αντιστάσεις θα πέσουν συνολικά 1 Watt ισχύος, τις ελεγξα με τη θερμοκάμερα ωστε να σιγουρευτώ οτι δέν υπερθερμαίνονται



Το πιστόλι τελειωμένο:



Το βίντεο οπου δείχνω όλη τη διαδικασία:

----------

Lord Vek (06-11-15), 

sakisr (05-11-15)

----------


## navar

> Αυτό είναι το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα:



Οχι ισοδύναμα , μην μου λές για ισοδύναμα ! με πέθανες !

----------


## SProg

Βαλε πιο μικρες εικονες...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Έβαλα 3 αντί για μία των 45ΚΩ ωστε να μοιράζεται καλύτερα η θερμότητα που θα παράγεται.



Εβαλες 3 αντιστάσεις σε σειρά για να "μοιράζεται" η τάση επάνω τους!
Ακόμη και οι αντιστάσεις έχουν προδιαγραφές μέγιστης τάσης λειτουργίας. Οι "απλές του 1/4 W" δεν είναι για χρήση σε τάσεις μεγαλύτερες των 150-200V. Επίσης, ενώ αναφέρεις ότι "πάνω στις τρείς αντιστάσεις θα πέσουν συνολικά 1 Watt ισχύος" χρησιμοποιείς αντιστάσεις για συνολική ισχύ 3x1/4W=3/4W.

Τέλος για να μη μακρηγορώ, θέτω 2 ερωτήματα (ρητορικά):
1. Στο "μετά απο παρότρυνση κάποιου συνδρομητή μου", ποιοί είναι οι "συνδρομητές σου";
2. Γιατί δεν έβαλες απλά ένα ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι ΝΕΟΝ όπως αυτά στις τοστιέρες;
3. (ερώτημα bonus) Σε τι θερμοκρασία χώρου χρησιμοποίησες την θερμογραφική κάμερα;

----------


## herctrap

η δίοδος έπρεπε να είναι παράλληλα και ανάποδα από το λεντ

και η τάση είναι 230V

πάντα φιλικά

----------


## Prezonautis

Γιάννη πια κάμερα θερμικής επεικόνισης είναι αυτή?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ωραίος
Αν και το δόκιμο σχετικό κύκλωμα είναι σαν αυτό
http://www.electronica-pt.com/circui...ights/led-220v

----------


## dog80

> Εβαλες 3 αντιστάσεις σε σειρά για να "μοιράζεται" η τάση επάνω τους!
> Ακόμη και οι αντιστάσεις έχουν προδιαγραφές μέγιστης τάσης λειτουργίας. Οι "απλές του 1/4 W" δεν είναι για χρήση σε τάσεις μεγαλύτερες των 150-200V. Επίσης, ενώ αναφέρεις ότι "πάνω στις τρείς αντιστάσεις θα πέσουν συνολικά 1 Watt ισχύος" χρησιμοποιείς αντιστάσεις για συνολική ισχύ 3x1/4W=3/4W.
> 
> Τέλος για να μη μακρηγορώ, θέτω 2 ερωτήματα (ρητορικά):
> 1. Στο "μετά απο παρότρυνση κάποιου συνδρομητή μου", ποιοί είναι οι "συνδρομητές σου";
> 2. Γιατί δεν έβαλες απλά ένα ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι ΝΕΟΝ όπως αυτά στις τοστιέρες;
> 3. (ερώτημα bonus) Σε τι θερμοκρασία χώρου χρησιμοποίησες την θερμογραφική κάμερα;



Αυτό με την ισχύ το εξηγώ πιό αναλυτικά στο βίντεο. 220 επι 5ma = περίπου 1 Watt. 

Εφόσον όμως το LED με τη δίοδο σε σειρά άγει μόνο κατα την θετική ημιπερίοδο, η μέση ισχύς που μοιράζεται στις τρείς αντιστάσεις είναι το μισό = 180 mW ανα αντίσταση, οπότε είναι εντός των ορίων του 1/4 (250 mW).

Για τα υπόλοιπα:
1) Εννοώ τους συνδρομητές μου στο κανάλι Youtube
2) Εκτός του οτι δέν είχα neon πρόχειρο, είναι πολύ ογκώδη και δύσκολα να μπούν σε περιορισμένο χώρο.
3) Δέν θυμάμαι. Πάντως ήταν αρκετά ζεστά ωστε να είμαι με το κοντομάνικο!

----------


## dog80

> η δίοδος έπρεπε να είναι παράλληλα και ανάποδα από το λεντ
> 
> και η τάση είναι 230V
> 
> πάντα φιλικά



Δέν θα τα χαλάσουμε για 10 Volt  :Lol: 

Δέν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να μπεί σε σειρά η δίοδος, ελάχιστη διαφορά κάνει. 







> Γιάννη πια κάμερα θερμικής επεικόνισης είναι αυτή?




Είναι FLIR E4, με αναβαθμισμένη ανάλυση (resolution hack) στα 320χ200






> Ωραίος
> Αν και το δόκιμο σχετικό κύκλωμα είναι σαν αυτό
> http://www.electronica-pt.com/circui...ights/led-220v




Ευχαριστώ!

Το κύκλωμα με τον πυκνωτή είναι σαφώς καλύτερο γιατι εχει λιγότερες απώλειες, και εγώ αρχικά έτσι ήθελα να το κάνω, αλλά δέν είχα πρόχειρο κατάλληλο πυκνωτή οπότε το έκανα με αντιστάσεις.

----------


## dog80

> Βαλε πιο μικρες εικονες...




Εγινε!  :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Τα λαμπάκια ΝΕΟΝ για 230VAC έρχονται μαζί με αντίσταση, είναι φτιαγμένα γι αυτή τη δουλειά (άρα ασφαλή), είναι μικρότερα από LED 5mm (Φ3.8mm, μήκος 10mm), καταναλώνουν 1.5mA, έχουν διάρκεια ζωής >10Kh και είναι φθηνά (€0,25). Βλέπε: http://www.tme.eu/en/details/neon-21.../brightmaster/





> ... ήταν αρκετά ζεστά ωστε να είμαι με το κοντομάνικο!







> Δέν θα τα χαλάσουμε για 10 Volt



Για τα παραπάνω θα προτείνω απλά να βάζεις έντονη σημείωση για την επικινδυνότητα όσων δείχνεις στα video που "ακουμπούν" το δίκτυο ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος!

----------


## dog80

Μπά μανία με το λαμπάκι νέον!  :Lol: 

Αυτό ναί μέν έχει ίδιες περίπου διαστάσεις με το LED, αλλά δέν μπορείς να το βάλεις έτσι όπως είναι χωρίς κάποια θήκη, είναι γυάλινο και θα σπάσει και θα είναι εκτεθειμένα τα ηλεκτρόδια του. Στο LED είναι τόσο χοντρό το πλαστικό που δέν ανοίγει με τίποτα.

Για τα 10 Volt, υπολόγισε και τάση εισόδου 240 όπως έχουν στην Αγγλία και πάλι εντός ορίων είναι η κατασκευή.

Αυτό με το κοντομάνικο και τη θερμοκρασία δέν το κατάλαβα  :Confused1:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αυτό με το κοντομάνικο και τη θερμοκρασία δέν το κατάλαβα



Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τι κατάλαβες εσύ αλλά τι θα προσπαθήσουν να πάθουν οι άλλοι!
Επειδή έχεις καλό τρόπο παρουσίασης, μπορείς να ωθήσεις κάποιους άσχετους σε επικίνδυνες δοκιμές. Σε αυτή την "βελτίωση" δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι οι αντιστάσεις έχουν όρια σε τάση λειτουργίας! Αναφέρεις ότι χρησιμοποίησες 3 αντιστάσεις για να μη θερμαίνονται ενώ αν έβαζες μία κάποια στιγμή θα καιγόταν ίσως με βραχυκύκλωμα. Επίσης χρησιμοποιείς την θερμική κάμερα αυξάνοντας το prestige της παρουσίασης αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις σε τι θερμοκρασία έγινε η δοκιμή. Οταν έρθει το καλοκαίρι και χρησιμοποιήσεις το θερμό πιστόλι κόλλας, οι συνθήκες θα είναι ίδιες;

Βέβαια στο παρόν θέμα η ασφάλεια παρέχεται από το κέλυφος που έφτιαξε η BOSCH και το πρόβλημα των "ασχέτων θεατών" δεν υπάρχει εδώ μέσα (στο forum). Ολο και κάποιος θα σχολιάσει τεχνικά ανάμεσα στα "μπράβο". Ομως στο youtube είναι λίγο διαφορετικά.

----------

navar (05-11-15)

----------


## SProg

Γιωργο, οταν εψαχνα για το voltage rating των 1/4W αντιστασεων ποτε δεν βρηκα κατι συγκεκριμενο.

Περα απο τα Watt που ειναι το κλασικο για την επιλογη τους, ειχα διαβασει οτι η μεγιστη ταση ειναι 200Vrms... δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει.


EDIT:

Βλεπω τις 1/4W με 250V Volt Rating 

http://eu.mouser.com/Passive-Compone...Hole/_/N-7gz3y

----------


## herctrap

ίσως αν τις έχεις αγοράσει από τον Φανό 
αλλά αν είναι από Κίνα

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBvZnIQgESI

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Γιωργο, οταν εψαχνα για το voltage rating των 1/4W αντιστασεων ποτε δεν βρηκα κατι συγκεκριμενο.



Πηγή πληροφορίας τα datasheets και κριτήρια επιλογής μιας αντίστασης πρώτα η τεχνολογία κατασκευής της και μετά η ωμική αξία, η ακρίβεια η σταθερότητα και η ισχύς της που καθορίζει και το μέγεθός της (μαζί με την τεχνολογία κατασκευής). Συνήθως αναφέρουμε ως αντιστάσεις 1/4W αυτές που είναι "axial" μεγέθους περίπου Φ2mm και μήκος 7mm (*0207*). 

Ομως η αντίσταση "metal film, 10KΩ, *1%*, 100ppm, *0207*, VISHAY" είναι *0.5W*: http://eu.mouser.com/ProductDetail/V...F5510K000FKEK/
Αντίστοιχα η "wire wound, 10ΚΩ, *0.1%*, 5ppm, *0.5W*" έχει μέγεθος *Φ6.35mm* και μήκος *12.7mm*: http://eu.mouser.com/ProductDetail/T...ohm/UPW50B10KV

Μέγιστη τάση λειτουργίας 250V στη metal film και 400V στην wire wound του παραδείγματος.
Στις "απλές" αντιστάσεις 0207 συνήθως υπολογίζουμε 200Vmax. και επιβεβαιώνουμε από το datasheet.

----------


## SProg

Οταν εγω παω σε μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα δηλαδη και λεω:

"Βαλε 10 κομματια αντιστασεις 100Ω-1/4W-5%" , το χειροτερο σεναριο ειναι να ειναι για 200V;

Ακουγεται χαζο, αλλα δεν υπαρχουν datasheet σε τετοιεσ περιπτωσεις..

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Οταν εγω παω σε μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα ...



..."ανάλογα με τον προμηθευτή τους", ότι γράφει και ο Ηρακλής.
Νομίζω το όριο των 200V γενικά ισχύει γι' αυτό το μέγεθος αντιστάσεων.
Οταν κάνεις δοκιμές σε ένα νέο κύκλωμα δεν σε πειράζει γιατί θα το κάνεις εσύ debug.
Ομως αν παράγεις κάτι ή αν δώσεις λίστα υλικού σε ένα πελάτη σου για παραγωγή από αυτόν, πρέπει να του δείξεις τι υλικό υπολόγισες κατά την σχεδίαση. Εκεί δείχνεις τα part# των κατασκευαστών.

----------


## FILMAN

Εννοείται αν τους δώσεις 200V σταθερά θα καούν διότι θα καταναλώσουν μόνο 400W. Αν όμως το μέγεθος αυτό της συγκεκριμένης σειράς του συγκεκριμένου κατασκευαστή είναι για 200V θα μπορούσες να τους δώσεις 200V κατά (στενούς...) παλμούς, όσο δεν υπερβαίνεις την ονομαστική ισχύ

Από την άλλη η ιδίου μεγέθους ίδιας σειράς ιδίου κατασκευαστή αντίσταση των 22ΜΩ για να καταναλώσει 0.25W απαιτεί τάση 2345V. Προφανώς δεν μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις μια τόσο μεγάλη τάση σε ένα τόσο μικρό εξάρτημα... Εδώ λοιπόν θα σεβαστείς τον περιορισμό των 200V... Δηλαδή παρόλο που έχεις μια αντίσταση 22ΜΩ 0.25W δεν μπορείς να την οδηγήσεις σε πλήρη ισχύ!

----------

GeorgeVita (06-11-15), 

johnnkast (07-11-15)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Α!
Ο Φίλιππος μου θύμισε ότι: *μια αντίσταση 1ΚΩ 1/4W έχει όριο τάσεως λειτουργίας τα 15.8V*

----------


## SProg

Γνωστα και σωστα αυτα Φιλιππε, απλα εχω ενδοιασμους στο οτι οποτε παω και παιρνω αντιστασεις ουτε ξερω προμηθευτη ή κατασκευαστη.Για αυτο ρωτησα για τα 200V σαν ελαχιστη τιμη.


Τα 250V που δινουν, λογικα ειναι RMS.Εαν τωρα εγω δινω παλμους DC με 20% Κ.Ε στα 200VDC τοτε παμε στα 40Vrms.




Μια αντισταση 1/4W-200V πρεπει να ειναι απο 160kΩ και κατω...για να δεχθει στα ακρα της ταση 200Vrms

----------


## xmaze

Απο το να μαλωνεται για το ποιός έχει δίκαιο και ποιος ξέρει πιο πολλα εγω θα σας προτείνω κάτι άλλο, ο κάθε κατασκευαστής έχει ενα pdf που λέγεται datasheet, εκεί αναφέρει μέχρι και πόσα mg σκόνης αντέχει το εξάρτημα, οπότε το ανοίγεις, το διαβάζεις και κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς σου.

----------


## SProg

Βλεπω Μακεδονια.Πιστευεις οτι οταν πηγαινεις στη Δωδεκανησου και ζητας αντιστασεις 1/4W , εχουν του καθε κατασκευαστη/προμηθευτη χωριστα;

Η μηπως εχουν ενα ντουλαπακι για τη καθε τιμη και μεσα υπαρχουν λογιων λογιων;

----------


## xmaze

> Βλεπω Μακεδονια.Πιστευεις οτι οταν πηγαινεις στη Δωδεκανησου και ζητας αντιστασεις 1/4W , εχουν του καθε κατασκευαστη/προμηθευτη χωριστα;
> 
> Η μηπως εχουν ενα ντουλαπακι για τη καθε τιμη και μεσα υπαρχουν λογιων λογιων;



Στο ΜΑΡ ελεκτρονικ πιστευω οτι μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη, αλλά και σε περιπτωσή όμως που δεν βγάλεις άκρη, αν ανοίξεις κατι σαν αυτό http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1716725.pdf θα έχει τόσο τρομερές διαφορές; Απο το να λέει ο καθένας εδώ το μακρύ του και το κοντό του είναι δηλαδή πιο αξιόπιστο; Εγω είμαι της άποψης πρώτα datasheet και μετά ερώτηση στο φορουμ για κάτι πιό συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## SProg

Κανεις δεν μαλωσε ουτε αμφισβητησε τον αλλο.Ειπε καποιος μια πολυ σωστη αποψη/διορθωση που εγινε αφορμη να ειπωθουν πραγματα που ισχυουν.

Ηλεκτρονικος εισαι; Βλεπεις κατι που δεν βγαζει νοημα σε οσα λεμε;


Το κακο με τις αντιστασεις ειναι πως οτι αντισταση σου δωσουν δε ξερεις 'τι' ειναι και 'ποιανου'.


Υ.Γ στο MAR oυτε αυτοι δε βγαζουν ακρη.

----------


## dog80

> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τι κατάλαβες εσύ αλλά τι θα προσπαθήσουν να πάθουν οι άλλοι!
> Επειδή έχεις καλό τρόπο παρουσίασης, μπορείς να ωθήσεις κάποιους άσχετους σε επικίνδυνες δοκιμές. Σε αυτή την "βελτίωση" δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι οι αντιστάσεις έχουν όρια σε τάση λειτουργίας! Αναφέρεις ότι χρησιμοποίησες 3 αντιστάσεις για να μη θερμαίνονται ενώ αν έβαζες μία κάποια στιγμή θα καιγόταν ίσως με βραχυκύκλωμα. Επίσης χρησιμοποιείς την θερμική κάμερα αυξάνοντας το prestige της παρουσίασης αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις σε τι θερμοκρασία έγινε η δοκιμή. Οταν έρθει το καλοκαίρι και χρησιμοποιήσεις το θερμό πιστόλι κόλλας, οι συνθήκες θα είναι ίδιες;
> 
> Βέβαια στο παρόν θέμα η ασφάλεια παρέχεται από το κέλυφος που έφτιαξε η BOSCH και το πρόβλημα των "ασχέτων θεατών" δεν υπάρχει εδώ μέσα (στο forum). Ολο και κάποιος θα σχολιάσει τεχνικά ανάμεσα στα "μπράβο". Ομως στο youtube είναι λίγο διαφορετικά.



Εννοείται πως κάθε κριτική είναι καλοδεχούμενη.

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στο θέμα της τάσης των αντιστάσεων, ξέχασα να το αναφέρω και είναι κάτι που θα διορθώσω στο βίντεο άμεσα.

Όσον αφορά την κατασκευή μου, δέν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει κάτι το μεμπτό. Οι αντιστάσεις είναι καί εντός ορίων της τάσης αλλά και εντός ορίων ισχύος και τα πάντα είναι πολύ καλά μονωμένα με θερμοσυστελόμενο.


Όλα αυτά εντελώς φιλικά και χωρίς καμία πρόθεση αντιπαράθεσης  :Smile:

----------

GeorgeVita (07-11-15)

----------


## Nightkeeper

Πολυ χρησιμη η ενδεικτικη λυχνια παντος,ξερεις καταρχην αν ειναι υπο ταση το πιστολη(καποιες φορες το βαζουμε σε πριζα και μολις παμε να κολλησουμε διαπηστωνουμε πως δεν λειτουργουσε η εν λογο πριζα),αν παλι αναβει το ενδεικτηκο και δεν ζεστενει σημαινη οτι εχει βλαβη(πχ καικε ο θερμαντηρας,κοπηκε εσωτερικα καλωδιο) .Θα επρεπε λογικα να το ειχε απο κατασκεης οπως το αμεσως μεγαλητερο μοντελο Steinel 5000 .
Καλο θα ηταν να το εβαζες σε καπιο αλλο σημειο,oxi πανω στη χειρολαβη δεν ειναι και οτι καλητερο,led ειναι,αν ''σκασει'' για καποιο λογο??(πχ στηγμιαια υπερταση) ....

----------


## lynx

δικαιολογημένος ο προβληματισμός του GeorgeVita και αρκετά ευγενικός.. παρά
την αυστηρότητα που είχαν ορισμένα ποστ του.

dog80 στο έχω ξαναπεί οτι εγώ τουλάχιστον εγκρίνω τα βιντεάκια σου όμως
λόγω και του "καλού τρόπου παρουσίασης" που είπε και ο GeorgeVita οτι έχεις,
μπορεί να γίνεσε για ορισμένους η πηγή πληροφόρησης και δυστυχώς αυτό σου 
ζητάει να είσαι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικός αν αυτό που περιγράφεις θα μπορούσε
να γίνει επικίνδυνο.

----------


## midakos

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως ο συντάκτης οποιασδήποτε μετατροπής (όχι μόνο του Γιάννη) μπορεί να παρουσιάσει στο video του ότι θέλει και όπως το θέλει.
Οι προειδοποιήσεις σαφώς είναι καλές, όμως αν κάποιος που δεν ξέρει όπως λέτε πάει και κάνει την μετατροπή του video και πάθει το οτιδήποτε, δεν μπορεί να ζητήσει τα ρέστα από τον Γιάννη που απλώς έδειξε πως έκανε την μετατροπή ο ίδιος, με το Α επίπεδο γνώσεων του αντικειμένου και των κινδύνων που εμπεριέχει.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι όταν κάτι δεν το ξέρεις και είναι επικίνδυνο (γιατί όλοι ξέρουν ότι το ρεύμα της πρίζας σκοτώνει) δεν το ακουμπάς μέχρι να μάθεις να προφυλάσσεσαι, κι όταν το κάνεις το κάνεις με αποκλειστικά δική σου ευθύνη.

----------


## elektronio

Μια ιδέα για περισσότερη βελτίωση. Διακόπτης λειτουργίας. 



Επειδή συνήθως πρέπει να τραβάμε την πρίζα (εμένα είναι σε δύσκολο σημείο) το διακοπτάκι (σε συνδυασμό με το λαμπάκι) είναι ότι πρέπει, ειδικά όταν γίνεται χρήση για λίγο πολλές φορές.

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλο θα ηταν να το εβαζες σε καπιο αλλο σημειο,oxi πανω στη χειρολαβη δεν ειναι και οτι καλητερο,led ειναι,αν ''σκασει'' για καποιο λογο?? *(πχ στηγμιαια υπερταση) ....*



Δεν παίζει τέτοιο σενάριο με τόσο μεγάλες αντιστάσεις.

----------

